# new humidor up and running



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

The last couple weeks ive stocked this bad boy up pretty good. Ive got 2 digital readers, one in the bottom and one on the top. Also have 2 humicare crystal gel cups and 3 regular humidifiers. I plan on getting either beads or some sort of cigar oasis mechanism, does anyone know what would be better?









ill put more pics up later


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mapes said:


> The last couple weeks ive stocked this bad boy up pretty good. Ive got 2 digital readers, one in the bottom and one on the top. Also have 2 humicare crystal gel cups and 3 regular humidifiers. I plan on getting either beads or some sort of cigar oasis mechanism, does anyone know what would be better?
> 
> View attachment 7827
> 
> ...


 For a desktop like that I would go with beads.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lookin' pretty good there :tu

Definitely get yourself some beads, I don't think you will need an active humidification device for something that small. :2


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the CO Ultra.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking humi, mapes!


DL


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking, its a 500 count freestanding and one of the CI descriptions i think its the hydra said you can adjust it to maintain smaller humidors, but i will probably stick with beads. also, can the beads be touching the cigars or will moisture transfer?



chippewastud79 said:


> Lookin' pretty good there :tu
> 
> Definitely get yourself some beads, I don't think you will need an active humidification device for something that small. :2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mapes said:


> Thats what i was thinking, its a 500 count freestanding and one of the CI descriptions i think its the hydra said you can adjust it to maintain smaller humidors, but i will probably stick with beads. also, can the beads be touching the cigars or will moisture transfer?


For a 500 count, plenty of beads will easily suffice. No need for the Hydra, mine barely does any work in my 2500+ cabinet. :2

Personally, I would get the bead tubes or pucks. then you can stack all around them. I have all my beads spread out in dishes and it is a pain because they are open and I can't stack singles on them. :tu


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

more pics


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice humi!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I would get the bead tubes


:tpd:

I would go with the tubes also. :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

AD720 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I would go with the tubes also. :tu


Where are these tubes you speak of?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

rizzle said:


> Where are these tubes you speak of?


http://heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=14


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

AD720 said:


> http://heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=14


:tu:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

eh...just dive down the slope face first and get yourself a cooler!


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

i dont know much about coolers. are they meant to be used the same as a humi or just to store boxes and stuff? it seems like you cant really put anything on display with a cooler and it would be hard to arrange a bunch of singles but ive never dealt with one so i dont know


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

mapes said:


> i dont know much about coolers. are they meant to be used the same as a humi or just to store boxes and stuff? it seems like you cant really put anything on display with a cooler and it would be hard to arrange a bunch of singles but ive never dealt with one so i dont know


I second the cooler idea... you say singles now, give it some time you WILL be talking boxes!!

beware the slope!!

Great looking humi BTW, thanks for sharing


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I keep a cooler for boxes and mixed singles and a desktop a lot like yours for my premium singles.


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

i think i am going to order two 4 ounce tubes and get rid of the sponge humidifiers.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks good man.


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

forgot to add my smaller humi, here it is


----------



## DONNYXMX (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the same humidor and I went over to heartfelt and picked up a pound of beads and 4 bead bags. Opened up the 2 black humidifiers in the lid...took out the green stuff and put a bags in each and sealed it up nicely. It works great and also in the other 2 . Keeps the humidity perfect for weeks.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

new and all stock up... that baby looks good.. nice smokes too.. :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice looking humi mapes. Now get that thing filled-up...:tu


----------

